# Where can I find Custom Liquid Cooling Parts in India?



## Deleted member 118788 (Mar 13, 2016)

Hey there!

I am looking to create a new rig and I definitely want to go for a custom liquid cooled rig. Where can I find Custom Liquid Cooling Parts in India? I am not sure if they are available here. Will the costs increases drastically if I need to import them? I will appreciate your help. Thank you!


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 13, 2016)

You get EKWB stuff here via Acro. You can be in touch with this guy: Ronak Punj | Faceboo


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Mar 13, 2016)

The Sorcerer said:


> You get EKWB stuff here via Acro. You can be in touch with this guy: Ronak Punj | Faceboo



Thank you for the information. I will contact him for sure.


----------

